# Driver of bluetooth headset SX-905 for Windows Vista



## Jing Zu (Jun 13, 2009)

The BlueSoleil installation CD version 1.4 of SX-905 cannot installed on Windows Vista OS, give me a new version of installation drivers of SX-905 bluetooth headset for Windows Vista OS.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for driver:
http://www.broadcom.com/support/bluetooth/update.php

After installing, reboot pc.


----------

